# Transmission line protection



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the simplicity of the presentation here , with jems like _'dirty thirties_' :thumbsup:

Imho, the average garden variety spark such as i , who are neither schooled or trained in HV transmission become somewhat befuddled confronted with it all

All the SCADA and/or time-domain reflectometry taken out , we're left with _differentials_ 

I think i can grasp that....:whistling2:

First Q, said differential is inclusive in what is a giant poco _'ring circuit'_ ?


~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I like the simplicity of the presentation here , with jems like _'dirty thirties_' :thumbsup:
> 
> Imho, the average garden variety spark such as i , who are neither schooled or trained in HV transmission become somewhat befuddled confronted with it all
> 
> ...



Its more like a mesh, but yes, pretty much inclusive.

Once all the fluff is taken out, the basics can be grasped over time. Especially line differential protection which is nothing more than a GFCI.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is how old differential protection worked. Today it is far more ahead in that its often done through fiber optics or other forms of communication which are not effected by induction or likely to fail. However the concept is similar.


----------

